# Can I rinse new plants in untreated tap water?



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Just bought my first live plant for my betta tank! I got a beautiful young Arubias Nana. I am going to anchor the roots under the rocks /gravel. I already know about leaving the rhizome on top of the substrate. My question is do I need to do anything special before I put it in the tank? Do I just rinse it with warm tap water or do I need to use treated water with Prime? 

I have a filter for drinking water from the tap too. Would that be ok?


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

I wash my plants in tap water... The way I see it, if my garden plants can use tap water, so can these plants.. Lol.. I don't see a problem with it.. Once plant them in the tank and fill it with fresh treated water... Anything harmful will be removed anyways.. 
I also have a separate glass container for growing plants in.. I only use tap water in there.. They grow fine.. 😉

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Just rinse it under running tap water, and check it for teeny, tiny, snails, and snail eggs.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

bluebutterfly123 said:


> I wash my plants in tap water... The way I see it, if my garden plants can use tap water, so can these plants.. Lol.. I don't see a problem with it.. Once plant them in the tank and fill it with fresh treated water... Anything harmful will be removed anyways..
> I also have a separate glass container for growing plants in.. I only use tap water in there.. They grow fine.. 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Yes but I wasn't asking about untreated tap water out of concern for the plant - I know that's fine for plants lol. I was concerned about putting the untreated tap water that's still on the plant into my betta's tank.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Rainbo said:


> Just rinse it under running tap water, and check it for teeny, tiny, snails, and snail eggs.


The tap water won't hurt my betta when I put the plant in his tank?


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

As long as you give the plant a good shake to get excess water off, your betta will be fine. It's such a small amount of tap water that it won't hurt you betta.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

30% of chlorined (not chloramine) water is fine as long as the old water has matured well. Therefore a few droplets of tap water shouldn't harm your fish


----------



## bambii (Feb 20, 2017)

I wash my plants with tap water. And does 10-20% water change with tap water. Didn't do the fish, the snail horde, and the weird dragonfly larvae any harm so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

Phoenix777 said:


> Yes but I wasn't asking about untreated tap water out of concern for the plant - I know that's fine for plants lol. I was concerned about putting the untreated tap water that's still on the plant into my betta's tank.


it won't harm your betta..Its very little tap water, that will be treated if you add fresh water that's been treated right after... Even if you don't.. It won't do anything 


Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

